# difference between "offset" and "helical fletch"



## EPLC

Boberau said:


> I'm trying to upgrade my knowledge and received much info on Blazer vanes, etc. But, some folks are saying there's a difference between offset and helical fletch.
> 
> What is an "offset" and will it spin an arrow?
> 
> thanks.


Offset is created by setting a straight clamp jig to an angle of say 1 or 2 degrees (or whatever). This will create a spin of the arrow in flight because the fletching is glued at an offset angle to the shaft.

Helical is created with a helical clamp jig. The fletching is glued to the shaft in a helical bend that is determined by the shape of the helical clamp. 

Hope this helps your understanding.


----------



## AKRuss

Ditto what EPLC said. There are basically two kinds of clamps used for fletching. A straight clamp, which is just that. It can generally be setup to fletch straight (right down the center of the arrow) or offset, either to the left or right. A helical clamp is made to curve the fletch around the shaft and has an arcuate base. Right helical and left helical clamps are different and not interchangable. Helical clamps need to be offset to work correctly but that is implied so offset is generally not mentioned when discussing helical (helical offset is an issue but beyond this discussion). Offset is created by positioning the clamp on the jig so that the fletching sits diagonally on the shaft, either one side or the other (left or right). 

The more offset and/or helical in your fletching and the longer and higher it is, the more work it requires to make an arrow fly. More work means more drag, better stabilization and some velocity deteriation. Helical is very popular for relatively short range hunting with broadheads for maximum stabilization. Long range target archers tend to use a mild straight offset. 

Right and left originally referred to the wing of a bird from which the feathers came. If you plan on using straight right offset or right helical, you would use feathers from the right wing of the bird. Most vanes can be setup either right or left, however, some have a "wing," like QuickSpins. Feathers that are applied straight down the shaft will still impart spin on the arrow due to the cup or wing of the feather. A famous arrow maker use to use only large feather fletching glued straight down the middle of the arrow and no one ever seemed to have broadheads stabilization problems. Birds need both both right and left wings, lest they'd spin in flight. Straight fletched vanes with no cup would give you some stabilization but not much.

Though I have shot the 2" Blazers, I've never used a whisker bisquit (sp?) and so have no opinion about the combination. Sage advice is to find out what works for you and practice with it.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I think your question is answered. Yes, Blazers set to offset will spin your arrow. NAP has a diagram for setting 2" vanes. Basically, you set the back of the vane off to the left of the center line of the arrow and the front of the vane to the right side of the center line of the arrow.

See pic. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=683846&d=1260717497


----------

